# Brewster Yard Haunt 2012



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi All,
Hurricane Sandy did her best to destroy my haunt, the morning of October 30th I was picking up chunks of foam pieces from my pillars 3 blocks over. I was really starting to despair when some neighborhood kids and parents started showing up to give us a hand. I'm glad to say that we were able to get everything screwed together and back up just in time to have the haunt for the hundreds of trick or treaters we got. Many scares and laughs were had, I was truly touched by my community's generosity. I didn't get many pictures as I was busy jumping out of dark places with my 8 year old son, but I had a friend stop by and take these. Enjoy!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

*part 2*



























My wife and son


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your friend got some fabulous pictures of your yard - gorgeously mood setting!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Like your use of color! The red babies are chilling! After looking at shot of your wife and son, I conclude he must get his looks from you?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Your haunt is one of the all time BEST around, it is gorgeous to look at. I am so touched to hear how neighbors all came together and pitched in to get everything back in place for Halloween. That really says it all!


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Very nice pics and great haunt! Glad the neighbours help you out too!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Always a treat to see your pics! Glad it came together for you!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Awesome Kevin! 
You have some great neighbors. Glad to see everything came together.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

super creeepy! love it!


----------



## grimm-hurst (Jun 11, 2012)

Haunt looks Great!! So glad you were good through the storm and was able to haunt! Great!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Always enjoy seeing pics of your haunt, glad you saved Halloween!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Great Pictures of your display Kevin.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Always look forward to seeing what you come up with every year, Kevin! You're one of the first home haunts I found out about which inspired me to do my own. Keep up the great work!

:jol:


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

It looks like it came together great despite Sandy. Thanks for posting these!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I always try to keep you all in mind when planning the haunt, thanks for the encouragement and inspiration. I'll keep the props coming if you keep looking!


----------



## halloweenbarbara (Jun 26, 2010)

Super story... have been watching this haunt ever since "what's with that really haunted halloween house". Glad to see the neighbors help since you have been entertaining them for so long!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

WOW! I'm in awe. So many great shots to take in. I love it all!!


----------

